# New Royal Rat On The Forum Now



## DJ_Blackrain

Yes That's Right, If Any Of You Know Summer & Jesse They Have There Royal Rat Sir Lucas......Well Now There's Another Royal Rat....Her Name Is Lady Rayne & She Is Mine. Summer & Jesse Are Gonna Put A Picture Of Her Up On There Site Soon Enough, I Might Go Take A Picture Of The Royal Family Tonight On My Digital & Put It On My Disk For Summer & Jesse To Put Up.

Thanks To Summer & Jesse For Letting Me Keep Her At There Place.....So Now There Will Be 3 Rats Soon. So The Insane Trio Of Summer, Jesse, & Dave Will Each Have A Rat For There Own Shoulder.   

Blackrain aka Dave (I only ask on thing of the forum & that is no one calls me Dave until they know me) 

Blackrain


----------



## justhangn

Hey dirtywater......welcome to the asylum.


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

justhangn said:
			
		

> Hey dirtywater......welcome to the asylum.



  You're a funny one  

Blackrain


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

well i see that my man got a wonderful rat...  wiredo but i guess it new member of are family....

here babe


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

I'm a weirdo....just figurin this out babe :guitar:


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

No I have always know this... I am at the libary I got a libary card so i can take out some books.


----------



## kwillia

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> No I have always know this... I am at the libary I got a libary card so i can take out some books.


Cool. You'll have to come back after you've finished reading them and let the rest of us know what Jane and Dick are up to these days...


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

Right i wasn't talking to you but ok then I was talking to my soon to be husben Djblackrain


----------



## RoseRed

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> husben


Tig


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

Oh and i wanted to know if it's safe to have this Rat near a new born baby? and lady rain better not have anything that you can get....


----------



## RoseRed

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> Oh and i wanted to know if it's safe to have this Rat near a new born baby?



I hear they love ten perfect fingers and ten perfect toes...


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Tig


 yeah Me and DJ blackrain are geting married next year and we are expecting a baby what so confusing about that?


----------



## KCM

Where is MM's whoosh when you need it.


----------



## Elle

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> yeah Me and DJ blackrain are geting married next year and we are expecting a baby what so confusing about that?


 it's like the twilight zone in here


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

if you  say so.... can any one tell me if rat a ok to have around babys... i am not due till july but i would like to know this info before i have the baby?????


----------



## Sharon

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> if you  say so.... can any one tell me if rat a ok to have around babys... i am not due till july but i would like to know this info before i have the baby?????



Yeah, sure it's ok.  If you get a 2nd rat to keep the first one company they'll ignore the baby.


----------



## cattitude

and to think I wasn't going to drink tonight.


----------



## Elle

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> if you  say so.... can any one tell me if rat a ok to have around babys... i am not due till july but i would like to know this info before i have the baby?????


Sorry, I never knew rats were common pets, so I can't comment on this.  I would think that like with any pet, you should always supervise them while they are in the company of your baby.  If it acts normal you keep both the rat and the baby, if not then you decided which is more important to you and get rid of the other :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> if you  say so.... can any one tell me if rat a ok to have around babys... i am not due till july but i would like to know this info before i have the baby?????


BOOKMARK THIS WEBSITE for later...


----------



## KCM

kwillia said:
			
		

> BOOKMARK THIS WEBSITE for later...


 Why would you even want to chance it.:shrug:


----------



## crabcake

rodents as "family pets" seem creepy to me.


----------



## RoseRed

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> if you  say so.... can any one tell me if rat a ok to have around babys... i am not due till july but i would like to know this info before i have the baby?????


It is a well known fact that cats steal the baby's breath.  My guess would be that rats steal the baby's tongues.


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

well I never said i got the rat Dj blackrain got the thing i just want to know if i should or not.  I have never had a rat before i have had 2 heg hogs but they passed away . old age. they where never a problem for me when i had my little girl. they just hissed at her alot but i never let them near her in till she was about 3 and i was with her the hold time she was holding sugar.


----------



## Elle

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> well I never said i got the rat Dj blackrain got the thing i just want to know if i should or not.  I have never had a rat before i have had 2 heg hogs but they passed away . old age. they where never a problem for me when i had my little girl. they just hissed at her alot but i never let them near her in till she was about 3 and i was with her the hold time she was holding sugar.


Where is Tigger, I need a translation please


----------



## KCM

Elle said:
			
		

> Where is Tigger, I need a translation please


 Run-on sentences.


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

it's not hard to understand READ IT. and it is not a run on. they don't have periods....


----------



## crabcake

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> well I never said i got the rat Dj blackrain got the thing i just want to know if i should or not.


she's right ladies ... this is not a run-on sentence. 





























it's three run-on sentences


----------



## KCM

crabcake said:
			
		

> she's right ladies ... this is not a run-on sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's three run-on sentences



Sorry. :  English was not my favorite subject.


----------



## RoseRed

crabcake said:
			
		

> she's right ladies ... this is not a run-on sentence.
> 
> it's three run-on sentences


A triple?  One more and she'll have a home run.


----------



## KCM

RoseRed said:
			
		

> A triple?  One more and she'll have a home run.


----------



## RoseRed

KCM said:
			
		

>


And to think, for obvious reasons, DJBlackrain has made it way past first base.


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

Is this english class or something? I am sure that it's not. but any way thank's for the help every one. With the hole rat thing.


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

RoseRed said:
			
		

> DJBlackrain has made it way past first base.




To think that some people have a heart on this thing


----------



## KCM

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> Is this english class or something? I am sure that it's not. but any way thank's for the help every one. With the hole rat thing.


It's _whole_ not _hole_.


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

i see


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

I didn't know that this was spelling 101


----------



## mainman

KCM said:
			
		

> Where is MM's whoosh when you need it.


They both need it tattooed on their asses, or foreheads... Ahh hell, whats the difference....
One woosh coming up!!!!!!

*WHOOOOOOOOOOSH*


**


----------



## KCM

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> I didn't know that this was spelling 101


I was just advising you of the correct spelling.  You don't need to get uptight about it.


----------



## PrepH4U

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> if you  say so.... can any one tell me if rat a ok to have around babys... i am not due till july but i would like to know this info before i have the baby?????


  Just use it for a babysitter, I have heard they have quite the maternal instinct.  But you have to allow it to sleep in the crib with the children or they will not bond with each other.  Ask your social worker I am sure they would approve of this situation and praise your idea.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Dj_sex_kitten said:
			
		

> Oh and i wanted to know if it's safe to have this Rat near a new born baby? and lady rain better not have anything that you can get....




   

OMG UFB 

SMIB :shrug:


----------



## KCM

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Just use it for a babysitter, I have heard they have quite the maternal instinct.  But you have to allow it to sleep in the crib with the children or they will not bond with each other.  Ask your social worker I am sure they would approve of this situation and praise your idea.


----------



## RoseRed

KCM said:
			
		

>


----------



## crabcake

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> OMG UFB
> 
> SMIB :shrug:


  no joke  Slower delawareans are so much smarter than that. Nanny Pam used to grab mackeral carcuses outta the walk-in and put them around the house to watch over me as a teen when she'd go outta town to make sure I wouldn't have any wild parties at the house when she was gone. The house smelled foul of fish.  




















  Thank god for our RV and the cute captain of the yacht next door who never ratted me out.


----------



## Dj_sex_kitten

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> Just use it for a babysitter, I have heard they have quite the maternal instinct.  But you have to allow it to sleep in the crib with the children or they will not bond with each other.  Ask your social worker I am sure they would approve of this situation and praise your idea.




Are you stupied or something? 
oh wait let me guess. you just trying to look cool around you stupied friends Grow up all of you.


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

WTF

Ok you guys enjoying poking funny at my fiancee cause of her spelling, typing, WTF ever it may be? I'm asking nicely for some of you to please stop.

A better question is if that was your soon to be better half & she was getting ready to have your child, would you appreciate it if everyone on the board was doing that to her  (Men???) or If it was a guy you were getting ready to get married to (ladies????)


----------



## crabcake

:dejavu:


----------



## DoWhat

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> WTF
> 
> Ok you guys enjoying poking funny at my fiancee cause of her spelling, typing, WTF ever it may be?


Is she chubby?


----------



## nomoney

can't believe I missed all of this.  So sex kitten; how old is your other little girl?


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

nomoney said:
			
		

> can't believe I missed all of this.  So sex kitten; how old is your other little girl?



Our other daughter justed turned 4 on thanksgiving


----------



## nomoney

and how does she feel about the rat?


----------



## Sharon

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Our other daughter justed turned 4 on thanksgiving



You named her Justed?


----------



## DoWhat

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Our other daughter justed turned *4 * on thanksgiving


How come you two aren't married yet?


----------



## crabcake

Sharon said:
			
		

> Justed?


 :moredejavu:


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

crabcake said:
			
		

> :moredejavu:



Ok you guys are impossible to deal with......got a smartarse comeback for everything everyone says........


----------



## RoseRed

Sharon said:
			
		

> You named her Justed?


Justice's cousin?


----------



## nomoney

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Ok you guys are impossible to deal with......got a smartarse comeback for everything everyone says........





Oh don't let those meanies get you down.  They're just jealous because its so hard to find a rat this time of year


----------



## DoWhat

nomoney said:
			
		

> They're just jealous because its so hard to find a rat this time of year


----------



## Elle

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Our other daughter justed turned 4 on thanksgiving


Is she normal?


----------



## KCM

nomoney said:
			
		

> Oh don't let those meanies get you down.  They're just jealous because its so hard to find a rat this time of year


And a royal one to boot.


----------



## crabcake

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Ok you guys are impossible to deal with......got a smartarse comeback for everything everyone says........


  how is me having dejavu a smartarse comeback? it's simply a feeling of having been in this moment once before. :shrug:


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

nomoney said:
			
		

> Oh don't let those meanies get you down.  They're just jealous because its so hard to find a rat this time of year


My ass you can't find a rat this time of year  Them nasty little vermon are everywhere and they should not be used as a pet.


----------



## justhangn

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> My ass you can't find a rat this time of year  Them nasty little vermon are everywhere and they should not be used as a pet.




She's referring to the rodents, not the street people.


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

Is this rat going to be in a cage?  I sure as heck hope so  They don't run loose threw the house do they?  Geez could you imagine what would happen to my fruitcake stash


----------



## crabcake

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> My ass you can't find a rat this time of year  Them nasty little vermon are everywhere and they should not be used as a pet.


  c'mon over to my house ... I have a mouse in the garage you can have for free!


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

justhangn said:
			
		

> She's referring to the rodents, not the street people.


There is a difference


----------



## Nanny Pam

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> My ass you can't find a rat this time of year  Them nasty little vermon are everywhere and they should not be used as a pet.




:shrug:  target practice??


----------



## justhangn

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> There is a difference




The rodents smell better..........


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

crabcake said:
			
		

> c'mon over to my house ... I have a mouse in the garage you can have for free!


I'm sure some tree hugger will take you up on that offer


----------



## nomoney

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> Is this rat going to be in a cage?  I sure as heck hope so  They don't run loose threw the house do they?  Geez could you imagine what would happen to my fruitcake stash





Now and days rat sh!t doesn't carry nearly as many diseases as they did in the old days. And for the crap that it does carry-they have shots that will fix you right up.   I don't see why it would be such a problem


----------



## PrepH4U

Why does the song "Ben" keep going through my mind?


----------



## DoWhat

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> Geez could you imagine what would happen to my fruitcake stash


At least it would finally get eaten.
Nasty ass Fruitcake, you too.


----------



## KCM

nomoney said:
			
		

> Now and days rat sh!t doesn't carry nearly as many diseases as they did in the old days. And for the crap that it does carry-they have shots that will fix you right up.   I don't see why it would be such a problem


You found some field mice and are passing them off as rats for your boys for christmas aren't you.   

j/k


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

nomoney said:
			
		

> Now and days rat sh!t doesn't carry nearly as many diseases as they did in the old days. And for the crap that it does carry-they have shots that will fix you right up.   I don't see why it would be such a problem


Well that makes me feel better.  They've got a cure for just about everything now don't they.


----------



## crabcake

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> I'm sure some tree hugger will take you up on that offer


 I sure as heck hope so! Otherwise, I'm gonna go down there and fumigate his azz out, and when he shows his squeaky little mouse face, eyes all bulging out and stuff, I'm gonna pour antifreeze down his little mouse throat and toss him out in the field so all his little mice friends will know to steer clear of my garage. He failed to adhere to my 'no trespassing' sign, and he was not invited in.


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> At least it would finally get eaten.
> Nasty ass Fruitcake, you too.


Are you fat?


----------



## nomoney

KCM said:
			
		

> You found some field mice and are passing them off as rats for your boys for christmas aren't you.
> 
> j/k





No, I actually splurged and got them both rain boots for christmas this year


----------



## justhangn

DoWhat said:
			
		

> At least it would finally get eaten.
> Nasty ass Fruitcake, you too.




So, you're saying that if Fruitcake got eaten more often, she wouldn't be so bitter?


----------



## KCM

nomoney said:
			
		

> No, I actually splurged and got them both rain boots for christmas this year


I am impressed.


----------



## nomoney

crabcake said:
			
		

> I sure as heck hope so! Otherwise, I'm gonna go down there and fumigate his azz out, and when he shows his squeaky little mouse face, eyes all bulging out and stuff, I'm gonna pour antifreeze down his little mouse throat and toss him out in the field so all his little mice friends will know to steer clear of my garage. He failed to adhere to my 'no trespassing' sign, and he was not invited in.






you'd have to put a little sign around his little dead neck or else how are the other mice going to know in which house the mouse killer lives :shrug:


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

crabcake said:
			
		

> I sure as heck hope so! Otherwise, I'm gonna go down there and fumigate his azz out, and when he shows his squeaky little mouse face, eyes all bulging out and stuff, I'm gonna pour antifreeze down his little mouse throat and toss him out in the field so all his little mice friends will know to steer clear of my garage. He failed to adhere to my 'no trespassing' sign, and he was not invited in.


I see you've been thinking about this.


----------



## crabcake

nomoney said:
			
		

> you'd have to put a little sign around his little dead neck or else how are the other mice going to know in which house the mouse killer lives :shrug:


 I figured the teeth marks from the dogs playing tug of war with him would be a clear indicator. :shrug:


----------



## crabcake

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> I see you've been thinking about this.


 Certainly ... I'm a very thoughtful person, ya know.


----------



## nomoney

crabcake said:
			
		

> I figured the teeth marks from the dogs playing tug of war with him would be a clear indicator. :shrug:





do you think the little mice have their very own CSI division or something???    I'm telling you; the note is the only way those dumb little sob's would figure it out.


----------



## DoWhat

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> Are you fat?


Yes.


----------



## KCM

nomoney said:
			
		

> do you think the little mice have their very own CSI division or something???    I'm telling you; the note is the only way those dumb little sob's would figure it out.


What if they are like the three blind mice and can't read it.


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Yes.


It's hard to tell from your picture, thats why I asked.


----------



## crabcake

nomoney said:
			
		

> do you think the little mice have their very own CSI division or something???    I'm telling you; the note is the only way those dumb little sob's would figure it out.


 maybe I can just chisel down the dogs' teeth a bit afterward ... kinda like how peeps file the serial number off a gun. 

 And while I applaud your suggestion, nomo, for breaking out the paintball gun to handle this situation, I can't say that it'd be too fun cleaning up the splotches all over my garage.  Now, if I can scurry his little mouse butt outside, he's fair game! :rubbinghandstogether:


----------



## Fruitcake Lady

KCM said:
			
		

> What if they are like the three blind mice and can't read it.


Isn't it required for notices to be done in braille and 5 other languages:shrug:  I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

gotta hand it to you guys  that was to good


----------



## justhangn

crabcake said:
			
		

> maybe I can just chisel down the dogs' teeth a bit afterward ... kinda like how peeps file the serial number off a gun.
> 
> And while I applaud your suggestion, nomo, for breaking out the paintball gun to handle this situation, I can't say that it'd be too fun cleaning up the splotches all over my garage.  Now, if I can scurry his little mouse butt outside, he's fair game! :rubbinghandstogether:




HOW to get rid of a mouse.....


1.  SHOOT your cat for not doing it's job!

2.  Buy a VICTOR trap and use it.



That'll be $100!


----------



## KCM

Fruitcake Lady said:
			
		

> Isn't it required for notices to be done in braille and 5 other languages:shrug:  I'm sure it'll be fine.


I'm sure your are correct there my little Fruitcake..just want to make sure that CC covers all bases.


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

KCM said:
			
		

> What if they are like the three blind mice and can't read it.



Rats actually are blind in a sence....so they have to sway there heads back and forth to see like a blind person playing the piano


----------



## crabcake

justhangn said:
			
		

> HOW to get rid of a mouse.....
> 
> 
> 1.  SHOOT your cat for not doing it's job!
> 
> 2.  Buy a VICTOR trap and use it.
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be $100!


 I do not allow my cat to be in the garage nor roam free outside; therefore, he cannot be held responsible for this intruder. The dogs, on the other hand ...  

 But what's this VICTOR trap you speak of?  Oh, and btw, I got an email that you  and I've taken care of that problem.


----------



## crabcake

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Rats actually are blind in a sence....so they have to sway there heads back and forth to see like a blind person playing the piano


  I can't believe you just equated Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder to a freakin' rat. And you call _us_ heartless.


----------



## KCM

crabcake said:
			
		

> I can't believe you just equated Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder to a freakin' rat. And you call _us_ heartless.


  I have no idea what the heck a rat does.  I see them (or a mouse) I kill it.  End of story.


----------



## PrepH4U

KCM said:
			
		

> I have no idea what the heck a rat does.  I see them (or a mouse) I kill it.  End of story.


oh oh they will come back with their little friends! 

Ben, the two of us need look no more
We both found what we were looking for
With a friend to call my own
I'll never be alone
And you my friend will see
You've got a friend in me

Ben, you're always running here and there
You feel you're not wanted anywhere
If you ever look behind
And don't like what you find
There's something you should know
You've got a place to go

I used to say
I and me
Now it's us
Now it's we
I used to say
I and me
Now it's us
Now it's we

Ben, most people would turn you away
I don't listen to a word they say
They don't see you as I do
I wish they would try to
I'm sure they'd think again
If they had a friend like Ben
Like Ben
Like Ben


----------



## crabcake

I never understood the desire to have reptiles and rodents as pets. I mean, to each his/her own ... but damn ... just freakish. 

 That being said, DJ Blackrain, I applaud you on losing the ghetto-speak when you post.


----------



## KCM

Rodents freak me out.  I can't stand when the accidentally get in my home - there is no way on God's green earth I am going to intentionally allow it in my house.


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

crabcake said:
			
		

> I can't believe you just equated Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder to a freakin' rat. And you call _us_ heartless.



Don't get me wrong they are both great musicians....but that's what it looks like to me


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

crabcake said:
			
		

> I never understood the desire to have reptiles and rodents as pets. I mean, to each his/her own ... but damn ... just freakish.
> 
> That being said, DJ Blackrain, I applaud you on losing the ghetto-speak when you post.



Thank You Thank You......But Freakish Maybe So........But I Have A Rat, A Scorpion, A 18 ft Long Boa, & A Tarantula  

So Ok My Choice Of Pets Aren't Everyone's Fisrt Choice But Ok It's Expected


----------



## crabcake

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Thank You Thank You......But Freakish Maybe So........But I Have A Rat, A Scorpion, A 18 ft Long Boa, & A Tarantula
> 
> So Ok My Choice Of Pets Aren't Everyone's Fisrt Choice But Ok It's Expected


 freakish without a doubt, IMO ... but I also wonder how safe those types of pets are around young children.


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

crabcake said:
			
		

> freakish without a doubt, IMO ... but I also wonder how safe those types of pets are around young children.



No Worries.....all the other ones are locked up in a nice place that was about $15,000 To Build between 2 diffrent owners. In all there's a King Cobra, 6 Tarantulas, 8 Black Scorpions, a 18ft Boa, a 16ft Python, & One ready to eat anything alive ANACONDA   plus my new rat


----------



## justhangn

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> plus my new rat




Speaking of "eating anything alive".......


----------



## nomoney

and yet your woman is only worried about the rat around her new baby.


----------



## justhangn

nomoney said:
			
		

> and yet your woman is only worried about the rat around her new baby.




She's obviously used to getting snaked. :shrug:


----------



## KCM

nomoney said:
			
		

> and yet your woman is only worried about the rat around her new baby.


  Tell me you are joking that you have all those "pets" and a new baby on the way.


----------



## kwillia

*This seems like a fitting place for this article...*

Woman Delivers 180 Rats To Animal Shelter 

SAN FRANCISCO -- Oh rats!

Officials at a San Francisco animal shelter hope some people want a rat for the holidays.

Last week a woman delivered nearly 180 rats to the shelter. She said she found the rats on her lawn that morning, all packed into dog carriers. 

No one knows where the rodents came from or why they were left there.

A rescue group has offered to take 80 of the rats, but scores more need homes.

Shelter officials say rats make great pets.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> http://www.nbc4.com/family/4011056/detail.htmlShelter officials say rats make great pets.


 Then I'm sure they and their spouses won't mind giving them homes.


----------



## DJ_Blackrain

KCM said:
			
		

> Tell me you are joking that you have all those "pets" and a new baby on the way.



No Joke......My Cousion, My Friend, & I Have All These Others In A Whole Seperate Area. The Rat Is The House Pet


----------



## kwillia

DJ_Blackrain said:
			
		

> Yes That's Right, If Any Of You Know Summer & Jesse They Have There Royal Rat Sir Lucas......Well Now There's Another Royal Rat....Her Name Is Lady Rayne & She Is Mine. Summer & Jesse Are Gonna Put A Picture Of Her Up On There Site Soon Enough, I Might Go Take A Picture Of The Royal Family Tonight On My Digital & Put It On My Disk For Summer & Jesse To Put Up.
> 
> Thanks To Summer & Jesse For Letting Me Keep Her At There Place.....So Now There Will Be 3 Rats Soon. So The Insane Trio Of Summer, Jesse, & Dave Will Each Have A Rat For There Own Shoulder.
> 
> Blackrain aka Dave (I only ask on thing of the forum & that is no one calls me Dave until they know me)
> 
> Blackrain


So WC... did you get Rayne from Blackrain...


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:
			
		

> So WC... did you get Rayne from Blackrain...


Playmate for the baby?


----------



## watercolor

kwillia said:
			
		

> So WC... did you get Rayne from Blackrain...





Yeap! She wouldnt have been able to make the trip back to canada. So- therefore I told him to give her to me- cause I wasnt going to let that poor rat on a plane! She is ours now of course- but that is where I got her.


----------

